# Best mat/flooring to protect house floors?



## Artzwolf (Jul 16, 2017)

What is the best mat or other material to put over your floors (hardwood/laminate/tile/carpet) that will protect against digging?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmmm... not sure what you would need that for. If you get a rabbit from a rescue (saw your other post) then the rabbit will already be fixed and even likely litter trained. With fixed rabbits, I have never had an issue with any of my rabbits digging at a floor. 

On rare occasion, I've had a rabbit choose a specific area of a carpet to try to chew, but it was always just in one specific spot (must've smelled something?). In that case, I put a piece of ceramic tile over that spot. However that was only with one rabbit. The others were all fine on carpet. 

Some rabbits I had refused to walk on tile or hardwood. It was too slick for them and they didn't like it. Other rabbits did just fine on those surfaces. 

There is the occasional rabbit that is more of a digger. A dig box can be provided for that. 

My rabbits have their cage door open all day long and they have roam of several rooms and areas. Depending on where we lived at the time, the floor surfaces varied within each place. The rabbits roamed on several flooring types ( except for those couple rabbits that would avoid tile and hardwood).

Click *here* for some info on choosing various cage flooring options.

Photos below show some various floorings bunnies are on...


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh.... in the second photo, you can see in the background a piece of white foamboard being used to barricade a doorway. Once my white rabbit passed away, I no longer needed to use the barricade because the other rabbit refuses to walk on the wood laminate flooring.


----------



## Artzwolf (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you for the info and pics. 

I've had pet rats for the last several years and am so used to having to protect everything from their teeth and claws that it just becomes second nature to figure out a way to protect my stuff.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 17, 2017)

We've had rats too!

Make no mistake, though : rabbits will chew on other items. Cords are a particular favorite. Bunny proofing still should be done in whatever area(s) bunny will be allowed to roam. 

With bunny proofing, you'll start with the basics and then observe. Each rabbit is different in what it will or won't fixate upon. Then you make adjustments as needed. Click *here* for more info on bunny proofing.


----------



## Artzwolf (Jul 17, 2017)

That's a very good site! Thanks.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 17, 2017)

Artzwolf said:


> That's a very good site! Thanks.



You're welcome! Hopefully it will even help answer questions you haven't thought of yet.


----------



## Akzholedent (Jul 18, 2017)

I use a spare piece of non-fluffy carpeting underneath Pippi's xpen. She can scratch at it all she wants, but it's an indoor-outdoor carpet, and it's a bit too tough for her to dig through.  we do have a dig box for her, and she loooooves it. ^_^


----------

